# So happy I bought a floor corker



## skyfire322 (Oct 2, 2017)

Bottling commences tomorrow, and I bought a floor corker for this wonderful occasion. I decided to give it a test run to see how difficult it would be, and well... It's a lot smoother than I expected it to be! 

I didn't even try the hand corker and must say, it was easily one of the best investments I've made thus far!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Oct 3, 2017)

hah I know the feeling. I had a hand corker and I just did a test bottle and immediately bought a Portuguese floor corker because there was no way I was going to be corking several hundred bottles a year with a hand corker! hah.

The best item I've purchased in this hobby though is still the AIO pump. The corker isn't far off, but the AIO was a godsend.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 3, 2017)

Floor corkers are a must. Which model did you get?


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 3, 2017)

Only bottled 25 bottles with mine and it was really easier. I have the red portuguese, the only problem I had was the nut that positions the cork kept getting out of adjustment. How do you handle this?


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 3, 2017)

Go to the hardware store and buy a little tube of stuff called LockTite, it comes in several varieties. You want the kind that can be broken free later. I think it is the blue version. But it has been a long time since I bought it.


----------



## skyfire322 (Oct 3, 2017)

LoveTheWine said:


> Floor corkers are a must. Which model did you get?



I got the red Portuguese one. The first few bottles had muffin tops, and it was then I realized there was an adjustable nut. Once I got the right position, I was off to the races! Definitely going to get loctite to keep it in place. 

My next investment is going definitely going to be the AIO!


----------



## mainshipfred (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for the loctite tip. Might be bragging but did I mention I bought mine for $10.00. It corked 30 bottles before the lady lost interest in winemaking. She listed 2-5 and 1-6 gallon carboys on Craigslist for $10.00 each and when I got there she asked if I wanted the corker for another $10.00.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 3, 2017)

You can also wrap a little Teflon tape around the threaded stud that the nut is on. It’ll hold it in place, but allow you to adjust as you use different corks / bottles.


----------



## Sage (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone know where you can get a replacement plastic round shaped part the bottle sits on? I bought a used one and it didn't have it anymore.


----------



## skyfire322 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sage said:


> Anyone know where you can get a replacement plastic round shaped part the bottle sits on? I bought a used one and it didn't have it anymore.



The only one I could find is this, but it doesn't look like it'd be the best if you were using punted bottles.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 5, 2017)

that one looks fine to me


skyfire322 said:


> The only one I could find is this, but it doesn't look like it'd be the best if you were using punted bottles.


----------



## Buddzy (Oct 29, 2017)

Does anyone else get creases in their cork after corking?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 30, 2017)

Buddzy said:


> Does anyone else get creases in their cork after corking?



Yes - 

Replace the ( the jaws ) 
https://labelpeelers.com/replacement-jaws-for-portuguese-floor-corker/


----------



## Buddzy (Oct 30, 2017)

I just bought it from label peelers this is the first time I've used it just bottled some concord and noticed that there was a crease in the cork. I used the noma VHN #8 corks, and a brand new Italian floor corker.


----------



## richmke (Oct 31, 2017)

Buddzy said:


> I used the noma VHN #8 corks.



I believe synthetic corks have a higher problem rate with creasing. In any case, you should be using #9 corks with a floor corker.


----------



## Buddzy (Nov 1, 2017)

Well they were the only corks I have at the moment. I'll definitely be getting some # 9 first grade corks soon.


----------



## jmac (Nov 1, 2017)

I agree. I just bought this lovely from someone whose father passed away. 75$ plus a 6 gal & a 5 gal carboy. I guess he bottled a lot of wine with it. It went thru 30 bottles without batting an eye. I am honored to care take this for him until my kids can pay it forward again when I go.


----------

